# Piracetam only truly works with high doses of fish oil, impressive anecdotals can be



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

found here:
http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/609031-post349.html
Limited anecdotals with impressive results, optimal doses appear to be 10 grams of fish oil and piracetam wich i take too, kicks in within 10 days.

Im currently on day3.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> found here:
> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/609031-post349.html
> Limited anecdotals with impressive results, optimal doses appear to be 10 grams of fish oil and piracetam wich i take too, kicks in within 10 days.
> 
> Im currently on day3.


Wow, excellent find as always crayzyMed. That is some very interesting stuff about piracetam and fish oil. The piracetam is fairly cheap but the fish oil is ! 10 g or 15 g a dose would be only around 4 to 6 doses for a typical bottle of the stuff. That is going to become expensive quick. But, I do have both of those right now so I'm going to give it a go too. What brand of fish oil do you have? I have the Spectrum brand in only 60 capsules which doesn't look like it's going to be good for this. I'm going to have to buy one of those 500 ml bottles of it... or maybe a *barrel*, I'm still deciding. I hope that guy isn't toying with everybody. Earning a bunch of money and balancing 10 different women at the same time? Haha, yeah... :b


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Others had impressive results too, il see myself in several days, probably because of other stuff too but since i added the combo i feel like i'm on amphetamine the whole time, sometimes take it hours late as i get simular benefits with my regime allready LOL.

I have a normal brand of the pharmacy here.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

keep us updates !!!

i read about it too months ago. i wanted to start too but it was difficult to get "piracetam" in my city.

you got any pics of the bottle or some kind ?


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I would love to hear your results!


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

I start this also right now. Doing Piracetam quite regularly, but i dropped fishoil somehow. Also i take like 3-6 gram a day of Piracetam.

But one question. I really get some headache from Piracetam and Choline is quite nasty but without it its unbearable. What do you think, which could be a good dose in addition to the above mentioned regimen?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cant you sit it out till the headache goes away out of itself, choline is pro depressive and could counter some benefits, damn myth but at sas we know better haha.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

forex said:


> keep us updates !!!
> 
> i read about it too months ago. i wanted to start too but it was difficult to get "piracetam" in my city.
> 
> you got any pics of the bottle or some kind ?


I have it prescribed, atleast my friend has a corrupt doc that prescribes him everything and all our meds are insured so buy it that way, you need a script here, best to order it online.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

dutchguy said:


> I would love to hear your results!


are you using too ?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I have it prescribed, atleast my friend has a corrupt doc that prescribes him everything and all our meds are insured so buy it that way, you need a script here, best to order it online.


cool, i wish i had someone like that :|


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

forex said:


> cool, i wish i had someone like that :|


Its cheap and legal to order online, the powder is damn cheap but the taste is as sweet as honey.


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Cant you sit it out till the headache goes away out of itself, choline is pro depressive and could counter some benefits, damn myth but at sas we know better haha.


I will try, maybe this massive amount of fishoil will already take my headache away.

Yeah, SAS scientists will cure all the goddamn anxiety!!!!:yes


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

We are here to rock your world while j's pdoc is writing down the prozac word.


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Were do you live forex?

But as crazymed already mentioned, you can get it really cheap in bulk form from dozens of vendors if you're in the US.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

@freud

i live in holland(europe).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Een van de goeie landen haha belg hier


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i noticed @ location  (ben er ook op zoek naar , hoor goeie dingen erover alleen de hoofdpijn baart me zorgen. )


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

There is a really good online pharmacy(just OTC) in Czech. But i see, shipping to Netherlands costs 20€. They have Piracetam from UCB. Its OTC in Czech and i think it is legal to export because they are in the EU.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Others had impressive results too, il see myself in several days, probably because of other stuff too but since i added the combo i feel like i'm on amphetamine the whole time, sometimes take it hours late as i get simular benefits with my regime allready LOL.
> 
> I have a normal brand of the pharmacy here.


I took a little more than 10 grams of piracetam and about 10g worth of fish oil caps this morning. I'm going to wait it out and see if I can get any effect after 10 days of taking this bitter concoction.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> found here:
> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/609031-post349.html
> Limited anecdotals with impressive results, optimal doses appear to be 10 grams of fish oil and piracetam wich i take too, kicks in within 10 days.
> 
> Im currently on day3.


I didn't read much yet but I will. But does it have to be fish oil? I mean what specific type of fat does is necessary or does it not matter? I take this really good Omega 3-6-9 oil combo (liquid in bottle) but it actually has no fish oil, it's borage oil, flax oil, and something else as a substitute for fish oil I forget.

I use the 5th one down: (This stuff is expensive compared to similar products and actually has less of the good oils (5 compared to 15 for the vitamin shoppe brand) but it taste incredibly good and the other kinds are very difficult to tolerate. It also is organic and safe and all that stuff. It won product of they year).
http://www.barleans.com/omega_swirl.asp


----------



## zodiac55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh gad.. well, I'd better add a few disclaimers:

One: Spread this out over a few doses, don't just do 10g + 10g at once regularly... not without some good antioxidant protection. Really, fine tune the amount you take at a time to what your body needs... if you get odd reaction to them both combined, chances are you aren't going to derive some kind of magical benefit after X days.  It's a different feel entirely from either piracetam alone or fish oil alone (interestingly), so if you have worked with those before separately, that's no criteria for disqualifying this idea... but if you take them together and feel like crap, it might just not be for you.

Two: Fish oil does seem to mellow out headaches from the piracetam, but not in the same sense as choline (so, there is indeed far less cholinergic stimulation... less pro-depressive possibility) but if you notice this catching up to you in any way, then you might need to add small amounts of choline also.

Three: Watch out for the kinds of fish oil you get.. some come with 1,000IU vitamin D3 or E with each cap, etc.. Not that 10,000IU of D3 daily is ever technically gonna hurt someone... but given that supplemental D3 isn't the same as getting 20,000IU from an hour or two of normal sunlight, it's tough to say, and there *are* people out there that may react adversely if they're not careful.

Four: Be smart, good luck. And remember, if it works well, use the greatly increased glowing cognitive powers (not hypo-mania or anything like high-doses of piracetam yields alone, more like... better connectedness, on this balanced complex) to fix your issues one by one, like a beast. :boogie

...Don't just passively wait around for a magical anti-anxiety effect or godlike powers. ;]

Best regards,
-Z

(PS - I don't check SAS much these days, PM me on M&M 'zodiac' if you need anything.)


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

zodiac55 said:


> Four: Be smart, good luck. And remember, if it works well, use the greatly increased glowing cognitive powers (not hypo-mania or anything like high-doses of piracetam yields alone, more like... better connectedness, on this balanced complex) to fix your issues one by one, like a beast. :boogie
> 
> ...Don't just passively wait around for a magical anti-anxiety effect or godlike powers. ;]
> 
> ...


Yes sir! We will battle the 3 headed beast with our fishoil powers!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

zodiac55 said:


> Oh gad.. well, I'd better add a few disclaimers: One: Spread this out over a few doses, don't just do 10g + 10g at once regularly... not without some good antioxidant protection. Really, fine tune the amount you take at a time to what your body needs... if you get odd reaction to them both combined, chances are you aren't going to derive some kind of magical benefit after X days.  It's a different feel entirely from either piracetam alone or fish oil alone (interestingly), so if you have worked with those before separately, that's no criteria for disqualifying this idea... but if you take them together and feel like crap, it might just not be for you.
> 
> Two: Fish oil does seem to mellow out headaches from the piracetam, but not in the same sense as choline (so, there is indeed far less cholinergic stimulation... less pro-depressive possibility) but if you notice this catching up to you in any way, then you might need to add small amounts of choline also. ...


Thanks for the heads up on the piracetam and fish oil. It would probably be a better idea to split the piracetam doses throughout the day instead of all at once. The fish oil I am taking does have Vitamin D in it but that's all I have at the moment and since the chance for toxicity is very low I figured it wouldn't hurt just to finish off the little that I have left. Fortunately, I was able to find one from Carlson Labs that looks to be just straight fish oil so I hope I can pick that up from a local health store tomorrow.



zodiac55 said:


> Four: Be smart, good luck. And remember, if it works well, use the greatly increased glowing cognitive powers (not hypo-mania or anything like high-doses of piracetam yields alone, more like... better connectedness, on this balanced complex) to fix your issues one by one, like a beast.


 I'm taking this for anxiety, I'm not thinking I'm going to get all these magical powers. lol

I haven't found much concern for toxicity with piracetam though. Is there really a concern with taking a high dosage. There are posts from users who have brought up the idea but I haven't been able to find any real studies. I do have some anti-oxidants that I supplement with just in case.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Just eat my piracetam with fish, hope this is gonna work for us, good luck guys.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Just eat my piracetam with fish,...


lol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I didn't read much yet but I will. But does it have to be fish oil? I mean what specific type of fat does is necessary or does it not matter? I take this really good Omega 3-6-9 oil combo (liquid in bottle) but it actually has no fish oil, it's borage oil, flax oil, and something else as a substitute for fish oil I forget.
> 
> I use the 5th one down: (This stuff is expensive compared to similar products and actually has less of the good oils (5 compared to 15 for the vitamin shoppe brand) but it taste incredibly good and the other kinds are very difficult to tolerate. It also is organic and safe and all that stuff. It won product of they year).
> http://www.barleans.com/odoomega_swirl.asp


Id just go for omega3 you need a good ratio and ppl overdose on numbero 6.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Just eat my piracetam with fish, hope this is gonna work for us, good luck guys.


I read that taking it with Hydergine can increase each others effects by 5X. And everything I found seems to say it is beneficial to take choline while you are on it. I know the post you posted disagrees with that but I guess you have to try for yourself to see what works.


----------



## zodiac55 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Exactly... everyone's different. It is worthwhile to note that fish oil WILL LARGELY undo some or all of the tension effects people experience on high doses of piracetam alone (which is not excitotoxic or anything btw, since you asked - I was mentioning antioxidants in regards to high dose fish oil, actually, due to increased lipid peroxidation)... but it may not necessarily balance EVERYTHING about the piracetam stimulation, since everyone has different requirements.

So, if you are the kind of person who gets ill effects like tension/anxiety when you don't add choline to piracetam, my recommendation is: *STILL try it without choline first (piracetam + fish oil only) for a while, and maybe add some in, little by little, to compare* later on.Don't be surprised if you find choline to just plain be too depressive and unnecessary with the fish oil in the mix, though.  Also, if you do opt for choline later on, don't chug the stuff =P ...piracetam tends to *upregulate* the cholinergic systems over time, and in such high doses, not much choline will be needed to balance out the stimulation, if any.

Additionally: The aspect of omega-3 and omega-6 balance is somewhat debatable... we've all seen the advertising that most people are omega-3 deficient, blahblah -- and this is more than likely true; however, there are also a few studies where people regularly taking fish oils actually had drastically lower levels of omega-6, and improved when those were supplemented. So, it's kind of a guessing game, but to be safe, just dose up on the fish oils, and once in a while take something that is balanced for 3-6-9... going with it to see how it makes you feel. If you feel AWESOME after taking something with omega-3 AND 6 in it, then hell, keep taking that! -- -- -- This is all very new territory for many, folks, so don't expect it to be a huge miracle, simply an interesting observation on the part of some.  Just hoping to spread the word.

Best,
-Z


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you guys also tested what happens if you just take the fish oil?


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

zodiac55 said:


> ^ Exactly... everyone's different. It is worthwhile to note that fish oil WILL LARGELY undo some or all of the tension effects people experience on high doses of piracetam alone (which is not excitotoxic or anything btw, since you asked - I was mentioning antioxidants in regards to high dose fish oil, actually, due to increased lipid peroxidation)... but it may not necessarily balance EVERYTHING about the piracetam stimulation, since everyone has different requirements.
> 
> So, if you are the kind of person who gets ill effects like tension/anxiety when you don't add choline to piracetam, my recommendation is: *STILL try it without choline first (piracetam + fish oil only) for a while, and maybe add some in, little by little, to compare* later on.Don't be surprised if you find choline to just plain be too depressive and unnecessary with the fish oil in the mix, though.  Also, if you do opt for choline later on, don't chug the stuff =P ...piracetam tends to *upregulate* the cholinergic systems over time, and in such high doses, not much choline will be needed to balance out the stimulation, if any.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advises!


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

zodiac55 said:


> ... I was mentioning antioxidants in regards to high dose fish oil, actually, due to increased lipid peroxidation...


Wow, I had forgotten that fact about fish oil. I haven't supplemented with much fish oil lately and when I read the post about taking extra may reduce anxiety I just went straight for the bottle and popped a handful of them without thinking much about it. I knew fish oil could reduce anxiety but I haven't heard of anyone taking that much before which was also a surprise to me the first time I read it.

You bring up a really good point, even though the companies claim the levels of PV, PCB, mercury and other dioxions are below the enforced limits, they are still there and if taken at higher doses who knows what kind of doors someone is opening themselves up to. Do you suppose the risk of lipid peroxidation is still great even if taken with Vitamin E and D pill? I'm now reconsidering if it is safe to buy fish oil in liquid form which isn't combined with vitamin D if it's going to make it more susceptible to degradation.

I remember reading a few weeks ago about Krill oil and how it naturally contains higher numbers of anti-oxidants which does a better job in protecting it's unsaturated fats from oxidation compared to just plain fish oil. Do you think Krill may be a better supplementing source for Omega 3 fatty acids or are they about the same when it comes to potential risks?


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

:dd


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Would substituting Piracetam with Aniracetam produce even better effects? I've seen it mentioned time and again that Aniracetam's anxiolytic effects are much more potent than Piracetam.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just realized how pathetic my posts are lol. I've gotten to the point that I'm actually worrying about fish oil. 

By the way, it's day 2 and I already feel a reduction in anxiety in general. I'm a lot more relaxed then I normally would be in public. I haven't really put this to the test yet but now I am really hoping this stuff is going to work.

I also was able to get a really good deal on 32 oz of fish oil from my local health for $32 bucks. That is the cheapest I have seen yet. I hope it's not some watered down stuff.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Would substituting Piracetam with Aniracetam produce even better effects? I've seen it mentioned time and again that Aniracetam's anxiolytic effects are much more potent than Piracetam.


You could try that but Aniracetam is a whole lot more expensive than Piracetam per gram and I think I remember reading somewhere that after a while of having Piracetam build up in your system you will feel almost the same effects like the more expensive racetams. I don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Took my morning dose of piracetam without fish oil as i ran out, i got a positive manic reaction (all negatives like spending money, impulsivity normally with mania werent there it was actually better then before, atleast felt far more reluctant) but i had like a photographic memory lol, after taking fish oil robust difference, still have the postive things, without the extreme things like a photographic memory haha.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Fish oil completely reversed this, i tolled people to tell me if i acted weird so i could take action right away, but there's a strange pattern of people megadosing piracetam going manic, while this doesnt occur with those that have tried this combination so far.

Meanwhile more ppl come in saying pir and fish is as good as pizza.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, there's not much to talk about as of yet. I haven't experienced anything out of the ordinary on this fourth day. Although, yesterday I was feeling really lethargic and irritable and it only got worse as the day went on. By the afternoon, I was really feeling listless. I took 3 grams of choline citrate and that seemed to have helped bring me back to a little bit of normalcy. I think I may just have to supplement this along with choline (or caffeine) if I continue to feel that way. 

Also, the anxiolytic effects aren't as noticeable as I first thought. It doesn't seem to be affecting social anxiety much at all yet. I just get an overwhelming feeling of being energy-less.

As for the "amazing intellectual powers", the jury is still out on that one. There is not much going on on that front either. But, I have never really responded well to Piracetam in the past anyway.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I read that taking it with Hydergine can increase each others effects by 5X.


Have you tried Hydergine? Looks interesting, I'm thinking of stacking that with some noots that I have. The part about fibrosis kind of puts me off though.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Have you tried Hydergine? Looks interesting, I'm thinking of stacking that with some noots that I have. The part about fibrosis kind of puts me off though.


No I barely try anything because I'm a mild hypochondriac.

I find the substances that are said to increase cognitive performance and memory really interesting though. I need stuff like that too because SA is starting to augment my ADD. I really don't know much about these drugs but I bet they work in a much better way than Adderall, which is just a stimulant.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Been doing aniracetam and oxiracetam for a while.
The aniracetam definately has some anti-anxiety effects, and the oxiracetam some confidence-pro effects, but dont know, outside of 'social' use they sometimes bother me with their headfogginess/speedyness/distracted attention.

And their effects change after you use them for a while.

Been taking them with Choline Citrate.

I am wondering if i should ditch the Aniracetam and Oxiracetam and just switch to the 'good old' Piracetam (never tried before).
By the way WoW has anyone ever tried taking a high dose of ani or oxi? Like 2000mg of Ani at once, hell that felt like torture. The feeling of 'wanting to do something' while at the same feeling to lazy/confused to get up, and at the same time frustrated by constantly being distracted from your own thoughts and wills! Hah that was a mindfck...

Never take those things in higher doses than recommended, or mix them. They have a big mindfck potential i think 

I hope the piracetam has no 'fogginess' side effects like the oxi and ani, and is more a 'pure enhancement' effect.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

I researched this whole thing.

Kassem seems to be the only one who really benefitted from it.

Then later after a month he wasn't sure that the piracetam was really working. Or that is was unreliable... but said (after stopping taking it), that he was going back cuz he "missed it".

So what's really happening.. one report who really benefitted?

Id definitely try if I had that money to burn


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

*say*

Once I decided to eat fish every single day.

I ate a half can to a full can of salmon from grocery store every day. Had zero caffeine or drugs of any kind. Went to bed by candlelight a few hours after sun went down.

Rose with the sun... was physically active all day outside. Never felt better.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

sas2012solar said:


> I researched this whole thing.
> 
> Kassem seems to be the only one who really benefitted from it.
> 
> ...


I actually saw many ppl benefitting from it in that thread, with only a couple negatives, for me it made my regime feel 60% close to amphetamine but i stopped as i got a manic like reaction after taking piracetam without fish oil, and had my girl coming over didnt want to mess around too much.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Post regarding the long term safety (not me): Tell me what you think.

Although I've been using this since december, myself (christmas day, actually), I would say that [IMHO] the 'racetams and many other nootropics are not as "safe" to use in long-term (which I would say falls into the 3-month+ range) high dosages as a lot of people think under certain circumstances. I say this mostly in response to a only some of piracetam's effects; particularly the cerebral blood flow enhancement (CBE).

Simply put:
ALL of the nootropics that i've had the chance to research extensively (save for the 3 mentioned in the end) (the list is exhausting) which improve memory/concentration via increasing cerebral glucose utilization typically act as vasodilators. The effect of this, in "bro-theory" (a.k.a. "unsubstantiated" theory that probably has a supporting study somewhere which I'm too lazy ATM to look up), comes from the CBE effect. Additionally, all of the said kinds of nootropics typically inhibit platelet aggregation, thus thinning the blood and synergizing its own action (most notably seen with Vinpocetine, an underrated nootropic which receives more skepticism than it should, especially when research exists that contradicts the skeptical reservations kept by many). Finally, to top off the benefits of CBEs, a nice little "side effect" is the increased oxygen delivery to the brain.

Here's where you run into the roadblocks of chronic use, and even moreso in those of us who use more than one nootropic agent (of which, I would say 4/5 ImmInst'ers do who openly admit to using nootropics): homeostasis. FunkOddessy once wrote a little one liner in a thread here (I can't recall which) where he said "Ahh, homeostasis strikes again," to which, i laughed uncontrollably in the middle of my school's computer lab. See, the problem that most nootropic users face is homeostasis. We have almost uncountable receptors in our body to detect the slightest physiological change in about... anything. Your body, simply put, LOVES to stay just as it is.

On to the safety concerns:
1 - Vasodilation: While using a vasodilator, your body increases it's vascular (particularly, capillary) permeability, allowing for better blood flow and, therefore, better nutrient (or drug) delivery. Unless you have some kind of chronic vascular disease, homeostatic resistance is going to eventually step in and downregulate some of your body's mechanisms that already perform similar actions so it can bring it back to "normal." A homeostatic response to chronic vasodilation might be something along the lines of an upregulation of muscle tension that surround the cardiovascular system.
2 - Metabolic Glucose Enhancement: There's actually a few safety concerns to worry about with this. The first would be an assumed homeostatic response that would probably occur if you're NOT regularly exercising, which would simply be a decrease in metabolism. The other two concerns I have are more "bro-theory" (again, me addressing my lack of research) concerns which include me wondering the kind of effect that chronic use might entail for those who simply don't have lots of carbohydrates in their diet, and a possible insulin-related homeostatic response!
3 - Platelet Aggregation Inhibition: The homeostatic response to this should be a no brainer....
4 - Increased Oxygen Uptake: Here's where it could get ugly, your body might compensate for the increased oxygen intake by downregulating the efficiency of your oxygen utilization.

Now, don't let the safety concerns worry you TOO much. Your biggest concern would probably be high-dose chronic use, followed by a sudden and immediate STOP in use. A sudden halt to your administration cold be rather detrimental to your health (vessel constriction, blood sugar problems, hypoxia...) if you've been using high dosages for quite a while. To minimize risk, you're left with two options, of which, neither is really all that bad. 1) When you're deciding to take a break, just ease off the dose rather than stop. 2) Cycle everything.

However, there is some hope among the most popular nootropics:
Out of all of them, there are THREE I am aware that increase glucose metabolism WITHOUT the common mechanism of action of typical CBEs. Of the 3, 2 display no great similarity in MOA, and 1 is among the "true nootropics" (in the sense that there has been SOME research done that displayed cognitive enhancement in fully healthy people)! They are:
~Hydergine - DOES inhibit platelet aggregation and enhance glucose metabolism, BUT act's as a vasoconstrictor, and not a dilator.
~Sulbutiamine - The synthetic allithiamine which rapidly crosses the BBB, and increases cellular glucose metabolism by the vastly increased amounts ThTP. Additionally, since it partially inhibits dopamine release, your body compensates by an upregulation of dopamine-receptor density (good for me and ADHD)!
~Pyrithioxine - Enhances cerebral blood flow, yet among all the research available to it, it neither acts as a vasodilator, nor does it inhibit platelet aggregation! It's also one of the "true nootropics" because there is research that exists which shows enhancement in fully healthy people! Some people take really high doses of this for an effect, but seeing as it so closely resembles pyridoxine (it's literally just 2 pyridoxine molecules that have been bonded together) I would be rather hesitant to use anything more than 200mg a day, but probably more like 100mg seeing as I already take a B-complex.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone give me the name of a reliable and reasonably priced aniracetam supplier that ships to Europe? Thanks


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

sas2012solar said:


> Once I decided to eat fish every single day.
> 
> I ate a half can to a full can of salmon from grocery store every day. Had zero caffeine or drugs of any kind. Went to bed by candlelight a few hours after sun went down.
> 
> Rose with the sun... was physically active all day outside. Never felt better.


Are you saying this yourself, about fish oil in itself, without piracetam?

or are you quoting someone from another site, speaking about fish oil + piracetam?



sleepytime said:


> Can anyone give me the name of a reliable and reasonably priced aniracetam supplier that ships to Europe? Thanks


http://www.smartpowders.com/

Here you go. I order my aniracetam and oxiracetam myself there.
But i will quit them soon. Maybe aniracetam from time to time in social situation. It really is a little anti-anxiety, not a wonder drug though. It's some kind of relaxant.

I don't know, i find after a while the effects are less apparent, and the fogginess/mind**** annoys me. I find there's something strange about aniracetam. I can not believe it's "100% damage free" since it leaves you in some sort of pissed off/ comedown-ish mood after it sometimes. Yes i take them with choline. Also sometimes it makes me imagine alot, and laugh by myself of what i am thinking. Emotions/memories are easier to access on aniracetam, including negative emotions. On aniracetam when thinking of a past bad experience i can work myself in rage/anger, and when thinking of a good past experience i can burst out in uncontrollable laughter. Strange thing this aniracetam!

Oxiracetam feels a bit speedy sometimes good for studying and such, but sometimes it makes you 'overlook' things, here the brain fog effect again. Oxiracetam is also good for social anxiety, although more a confidence booster rather than a calming agent.

Mixing them or taking a double douse of aniracetam is a total mindfck for me. I then lay around, half confused, day dreaming, while thinking of things to do, then forgetting what i just wanted to do while finding myself daydreaming again, feeling a bit zombie-ish, having difficulty understanding what people are saying etc.

I hope piracetam doesn't have any dodgy side effects like the oxis and ani's have.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dont forget the fish guys, this thread is about combining them with high dose fish oil as the effects are completely differend from taking racetams on their own then according to the anecdotes.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

No I literally ate canned salmon everyday.


----------

